# Droidth3Ory Needs A Developement Bionic



## SirNacht (Sep 29, 2011)

Th3ory fans, come one, come all.

He has created a new era in the Bionic world for crackflashers and serious modders alike. He has recently 'Nuked' his own test Bionic and is too modest to ask for help getting a new 'unit'.

Let us jam this help up his a$$ so he starts $hitting out awesome ROMS!

*DONATE!!!!*

*DONATE!!!!*

*DONATE!!!!*

*DONATE!!!!*

Seriously though, just give what you can, because you know he has given us his time, and skills.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Your donate links keep giving me a page that just says "Fatal Failure"

Lol?


----------



## SirNacht (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok, these links are fixed! Start the donations!

BTW if you want your name etched in stone for donating, post your name and amount.

Then I will be sure to think about you when I am dreaming.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Still didn't work for me.. I just donated using the button right under th3ory's name









How do I get a Supporting Member badge now? THE WORLD MUST KNOW I DONATED


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Still didn't work for me.. I just donated using the button right under th3ory's name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure donating to th3ory is not the same as donating to the site.


----------



## SirNacht (Sep 29, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Still didn't work for me.. I just donated using the button right under th3ory's name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, you actually have to donate to RootzWiki to get the badge. Lowest I think is $10 for a year.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol yeah I got that message.. all good, thanks!


----------



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

Just donated through the link on DT's name......


----------



## budpaul (Oct 13, 2011)

Donated again- awesome work being done!


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

FUGETABOUTIT, Just Donated a GRAND!!! Anybody no dat guy DT!!!


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Getting a Fatal Failure message when I hit the donate link!!!


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> Getting a Fatal Failure message when I hit the donate link!!!


+1


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

LOL... Since I can't stop you... I will just Thank you.


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

If u can wait 2 weeks I will give u my second bionic for 100. I paid full retail bit I'm getting the nexus and that's when I will give it you


----------



## SirNacht (Sep 29, 2011)

Alright, I fixed the link again... IDK why it keeps resetting to fatal


----------



## TheRedBull (Oct 27, 2011)

Donated as well. Hope it helps!


----------



## ctbourg87 (Oct 27, 2011)

Donation sent bro. Every little bit helps!


----------



## TheRedBull (Oct 27, 2011)

**Bump for DT** He still needs some more to get a development phone. Please help if you can.


----------



## moset (Sep 22, 2011)

Sent via Th3ory site.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has tossed in! We are at $253.00.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottAtlanta82 (Nov 4, 2011)

FWIW, soon as I get home I'll toss in $10. Totally stoked about getting this on my phone (which got less than 24 hrs ago LOL)


----------



## Ashgarden (Oct 10, 2011)

$10.00 coming at ya!


----------



## jmhj (Nov 5, 2011)

20 more. Thx to all for the time you put in.


----------



## jphillips.hd88 (Sep 23, 2011)

Threw some in....thanks bro


----------



## lvm1275 (Oct 23, 2011)

Threw in my 20... sprung for the RW paid version... all in all, I'm in prep mode to say bye forever to the X to the A.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Come on guys!!! We all have a few bucks to give to someone that has given you endless hours of their time to provide you with the rom you use everyday!
Yes i did!


----------



## SirNacht (Sep 29, 2011)

Bump ^^^^^^


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Bumpbumpbump


----------

